# duda de potencia en auto estereo



## gaston sj

hola

mi pregunta va relacionada con la potencia de salida real de un stereo

el estereo es un pioneer y para ello tengo 2 woofers de 8 pulgadas son de baja potencia unos 20w rms 

pues el estereo dise que tiene 50wrmsx4 y cuando le instalo estos parlantes ni los mueve pero los sonidos de bajos y de presion es buena pero los woofers ni se mueven y necesito saber si es normal o que le sucede al estereo ya que los woofers son de impedancia indicada desde ya un saludo


----------



## pablo8486

Hola che, bueno el tema de los estereos es q esos "50 Watts" son picos a 20% thd y por lo general jamas alguien sube tanto el volumen como para llegar a esa potencia porque se escuha mal. En realidad vos de esos 50 Watts escuchas bien solo 22... fijate las fichas tecnicas de los integrados TDA 8571J y TDA  7560 ahi ves q no dan buena potencia con buena calidad de sonido (tienen distorsion alta)


----------



## gaston sj

hola 

pues en el prente del estereo dise claramente 50w x 4 RMS mosfet amplificadorfier y es muy cierto que tienen mucha distorcion ya que a la mitad del volumen se distorciona muchisimo y ni hablar si lo pones al maximo es inaudible y los parlantes empiezan a moverse hacia deante y atras con todo el sonido saturadisimo bueno saludos y espero aclarar esta duda


----------



## pablo8486

sip... bueno haciendo un calculo rapido en 12 volts de una bateria de auto y un parlante de 4 ohms y sabiendo q la polaridad es capaz de invertirse por ser salidas simetricas (no tienen conexion a masa) un 100% de ganancia serian 72 W pero eso jamas llega a escucharse por propias limitaciones de los transistores mosfet que generan resistencia interna, osea que calcula 50 watts pero de esos 50 watts cuanto se escucha bien? poco, para el oido humano un 20 THD es inaudible... la cuestion es que son 22 Watts a 4 Ohms y alrededor de 1% de THD y si el estereo te deja conectar una impedancia mas baja (2 ohms) podes llegar a tener 42 watts o 44 W. con 1% de distorsion pero eso va a depender del integrado amplificador, que a lo mejor lo aguanta pero capaz q las pistas en su conexion no son suficientes como para duplicar el consumo, y ni hablar de la disipacion de calor, los estereos tiene disipadores muy limitados por el tamaño que tienen las propias carcazas del estereo. Otra cosa, debe tener un fusible de 10 A, por lo tanto el consumo pico del estereo seria de 120W a 138 watts (o 180 con fusible de 15A). Q desastre escribi


----------



## ivanutn

che gaston fijate en la hoja de datos del TDA7560 que es un integrado de salida similar a los que llevan los pioneer, ahi dice que la potencia maxima ( 50W x 4 ) es saturando el amplificador hasta que se logra una onda cuadrada a la salida, osea 
la potencia real de salida (por lo menos de ese integrado) es de 15 o 16 W con 1% de distorcion y de 20-22W cargado con 2 ohm y tb 1% de distorcion . . . 
y habria que ver el volumen de tus bafles y el tipo de woofer que tenes . . . xq si son duros los comos no vas a hacer que se muevan . . . .


----------



## Danielv

si quieres que tus woofer suenen como es tienes que utilizar un amplificador, es la mejor opcion


----------

